# Malayalam: someone who cheats at poker



## Teria

Hi everybody, I'm new to this forum which I found after the only two online english-malayalam dictionaries couldn't help me.

I need the malayalam translation of the word "traitor" or "betrayer" or "someone who plays false at poker" (the last one would be preferred  ). I want to use it as a little linguistic riddle in a book I'm writing. I hope someone here can help me. Thank you in advance!


----------



## alaethea

Hi! Will come to you as soon as I can. I have a friend who's a Malayali. In Tamil it is
காட்டிக்கொடுத்தல். Should be more or less similiar in Malayalam.


----------



## alaethea

காட்டிக்கொடுப்பவர்- betrayer
காட்டிக்கொடுத்தல்- betrayal


----------



## Teria

Thank you very much! And can you please give me a transscription, too, so I can guess as how to pronounce it?


----------



## alaethea

kaattickoduth al

aa- as in "Emma"
i- as in "tick"
o- as in go
th- as in "with"
a-  as in sulk


----------



## Teria

Thanks again!


----------



## alaethea

Pleasure's mine


----------

